# NAME THAT DOG



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

This is a new thread i will be starting and I personally will add a photo every week... feel free to add your own photos. The point of this thread is to educate people on dogs of the past and their acomplishments.

*RULES*


Insert a picture of a well known dog
guess the picture of the well known dog
anybody and everybody add factual information about said well known dog after his/her identity is found out!
EASY RIGHT?
RIGHT!

Our first well known contestant is an AWESOME dog to start with

NAME THAT DOG!









Next Posting...*3/30*


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Patrick's Bull Boy Bob?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

keep guessin...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

no hints? dates?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Forfeited a match to THE Jeep due to a kennel accident many people thought this dog was the favorite.... Oooooo Aaaaaah


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm digging LOL


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Fun huh? Rock on!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Stepp's Gr Ch Angus


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You got it right LOL

Stepp's Gr Ch Angus - Google Image Search


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Wasn't easy to find either (shoulda known...found the answer on gd...)


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Yay! Good job guys and gals! That's my favorite picture of a dog in a game stance ever!

I'll post some cool info later... When I get home.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LOL might have known... Thats were I'm asking, I don't have all the answers LOL

But I can get em


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Just be aware John Goodwin is all over us, but I ain't scared and have nothing to hide just want you to be aware....

Article about the AZ bust...mentions Game-dog.com - Pit Bull Forums

I know what he looks like and would love to meet him in person at my house, ain't going no further with it but I'm sure it would make the news 

It might just take the old man to end all this shit


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Goodwin and newkirk can STICK IT! I'll tell them where to go afterwards too...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess it will all end when they get here, cause I ain't havening it I'll be the hero LOL

I've tried for yrs to stop it and can't so we'll see


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Some information on this incredible specimen of a APBT.... 

Angus' sire was a dog named Willie Brown's ******, who was a two time winner, sired by Clayton's Eli, Jr. bred to his mother, Boudreaux' Spook. Angus' dam, O. Stevens' Heidi, was bred by A. Steinberg from Sly Fox to Red Pepper (Ed Ritcheson blood) and was a litter mate to Ch. Prince. She was originally owned by O. Stevens' and matched once at twenty nine and a half pounds. She demonstrated the fustrating style of hanging on the bottom jaw and discouraging her opponent until Ziggy M. and Tony M. conceided the match in an hour. Ozzie then traded her to Big Brad and Keummerling, because he didn't have any use for her, as far as breeding. The bitch she was traded for was a cold gyp, at the time, named Geraldine.

Big Brad tested Angus and because of the fact that Big Brad had numerous winners already on his yard, he sold Angus to Billy Stepp as a game dog. Angus then went on to shake up the dog world by defeating Rixey's Coal Cat, Jay's Buster, Crenshaw's Ch. Otis, Keummerling's Ch. Freddie (brother to O. Stevens' Ch. Homer), Garza's Heman and Love's Tiger, all of which were great dogs. Angus was then hooked into, the then 3X winner, Ch. Jeep as a rematch for the victory over Stinson and Stepp's Ch. Black Glover. During the keep, Angus was involved in an accidental kennel fight with Ch. Ruby and was wrecked in the chest area, thus forcing Stepp to pay the forfeit to J. Crenshaw. After Angus healed from this incident, they hooked up with Crenshaw to try the Angus / Jeep match again. Unfortunately, Angus got loose once again and ran straight into Ruby. By the time Stepp got there, the damage was aleady done, because so much money was riding on this match, Stepp and Co. asked O. Stevens if they could borrow, the 4X winner, Ch. Homer as a replacement so as not to lose another forfeit. Which is how one of the greatest matches of all time came about, Crenshaw's Ch. Jeep VS Stevens' Ch. Homer. 

Angus wasn't bred many times, but in his few breedings he sired good dogs such as Diaz' Ch. Mac, out of Torres' George. When bred to Stepp's Ch. Ruby, he produced Broadway Jack's Gee Whiz, Super Gnat's Guess (2X winner), Super Gnat's Ch. Butch, Suzy, and the 7X winner Racehorse. Also, there was Solo's Cobra, Big Brad's Loco, Patience, and Tara, Texas Ron's Major, Frankie, Sassy, Evil (who lost to O. Stevens' Ch. Zero), and Ralph's Prince (who was picked up at 1:57). 

He was the sort of dog that would overcome, and adapt to any style that was put before him as his record shows. In competitions, he defeated many whom went on to become foundation stock for other breeding programs. From all accounts told he possessed smarts, mouth, ability, gameness (reason he was sold by Big Brad), structure, his only downfall was he was a man-biter, such as many of the best-to-be were ie; Gr Ch Art (ROM), Gr Ch Zebo (ROM), Dbl Gr Ch Tornado, Ch Honeybunch (ROM), and Ch Yellow John (ROM) just to name a few with very similar qualities.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

*NAME THAT DOG!*

Hello and welcome to , *NAME THAT DOG!*. This weeks dog is a 5x Winner and Sire to one of "The Greatest" of all time. Can you *NAME THAT DOG*?










*next update 4/6*


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

This dog was owned by Billy Tippen. Dogs name "My Old ******"


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Hello and welcome to , *NAME THAT DOG!*. This weeks dog is a 5x Winner and Sire to one of "The Greatest" of all time. Can you *NAME THAT DOG*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finley's Bo


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

My guess is dibo


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL not dibo , not my old ****** either ... It's finleys bo sire of "the greatest" jeep.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Who was the owner under?


I swear I have photos of this same dog with Billy.

Did this dog ever change hands, as many dogs did.

Just curious.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well anyways, heres a picture of Billy with

My Old ******


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i say let me and the oldman post the dogs and let the green horns try to find them that was to easy dannnyboy 

take it back to real days of dog men (not the last true match before the pucnks took over )

want that game ????????????????????????? make ya work for it :welcome:


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

nate said:


> i say let me and the oldman post the dogs and let the green horns try to find them that was to easy dannnyboy
> 
> take it back to real days of dog men (not the last true match before the pucnks took over )
> 
> want that game ????????????????????????? make ya work for it :welcome:


Umm i was actually posting a pic of basically an identical dog. Looking for an answer to my question. I did not post to guess. What do you mean by this post, your better than me? That only you and the olds have a right to post,

I guess im confused by your post, sounds a bit arrogant.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

So back to my questions. Did Bo ever change hands, as many dogs did?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Im not sure if you can find Billys "M. O. F." pedigree you can compare it with Bo's i believe Bo has 2 pedigrees floating around out there.... This is said to be the real one.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [267507] :: FINLEY'S BO


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

right on, i was just curious as everytime i am reading history it seems people were always swapping, giving dogs away.


what is bo's time frame. 20s, 30s. That may throw m o f out.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

On the ped it says Bo was born in 1971. Alot of dogs changed names when they changed owners becuase there records were so bad LOL... Bo was said to cur out to vindicator in a very tough match but i dont think that would have anything to do with his name....


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

two different dogs. The dog with Billy is 20s 30s years. very old.


----------

